# My exclusive trip to the Los Angeles Zoo



## spikethebest (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello,

I went to the LA Zoo today. Got a great tour and learned a lot about all reptiles.

Here are some pics...

Enjoy!










Me and 4 large Aladabras tortoises




Two spider tortoises




one very young hatchling radiatated star tortoise








burmese star tortoise












one year old radiatated star tortoise





snake necked turtle












asian pond turtle








they love getting their neck scratched!




some endangered reptiles from Colima, MX to start a captive breeding project


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2009)

When I first came across this post it said that there were 2,213 views...so I figured it must be an old...a very old post! But no, you've just posted it today. I wonder why so many views?

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 6, 2009)

That's what I thought also, so how many aldabs did you sneak out of there?


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Dec 7, 2009)

great pictures! That must have been an awesome experience!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Dec 7, 2009)

Great photos! 

The LA Zoo has some nice adult radiata too

Many people don't know that zoos have SOOOO many animals behind the scenes. I know one zoo that said 80% of their reptiles are behind scenes.


----------



## Isa (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow very nice pictures Corey. It looks like you had a lot of fun


----------



## sammi (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful creatures! Those torts are probably as big as I am! Haha


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 7, 2009)

I am just amazed every time I see photos of the largest breeds of tortoise. I so want to see some in person.

I was going to ask if it was a cold day that required a hat, till I saw your haircut, then I understood. Got to love those army regs!

Is that "Burmese star tortoise" a tortoise or a turtle? Or am I just misreading the caption?

Wonderful photos!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2009)

I think sometimes the captions are above the picture and sometimes below. The turtle you're referring to is a fly river turtle or pig nosed turtle. There is one further down too that looks like it is captioned "Asian pond turtle."


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 7, 2009)

emysemys said:


> I think sometimes the captions are above the picture and sometimes below. The turtle you're referring to is a fly river turtle or pig nosed turtle. There is one further down too that looks like it is captioned "Asian pond turtle."



Thanks, Yvonne. So many different species, it must have been fascinating!


----------



## Kayti (Dec 7, 2009)

Those aldabras look so light-colored! Are they just dirty?


----------



## -EJ (Dec 7, 2009)

Who were the hosts?


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for looking at my pics!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing! Awesome pictures.


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 8, 2009)

I loved your picture amonglarge go-cart looking guys. They seem so gentle.
And, those Asian pond Turtles are very cute with their nose like that. Do they swim anything like a pig-nose river turtle, like angels flying? The last endangered lizard guys look very cool--leaf like. thanks for the treat.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

Awesome! How'd you get to do that? Also, wWhere'd you get that shirt?


----------

